# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Klinik / Staatsexamen (6.-10. Sem.) >  klinische Instrumenten zu verkaufen.

## mi82

Ich verkaufe meine Zahnmedizinische Instrumente ..Die meistens sind neu. Einige sind einmal bzw zwei mal benutzt.Falls interessiert meldet ihr bei dentistryatgermany@gmail.com

Hier sind die fotos und den einzelne Preis.


http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/zahnmedizin-dental-instrumente/115045140-270-2102

----------

